# Amaryllis Hat: Ladies' Fair Isle / Norwegian tam / beret, fingering weight Knitted



## twostrands (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's the Amaryllis Hat PDF through Ravelry: (PDF = $6.00)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amaryllis-hat

Here's the Amaryllis Hat kit, with printed pattern, from my retail website (you can ask for any colors you'd like!):
http://www.kidsknits.com/store/amaryllis_hat.html

Here's the Amaryllis Hat blog post:
http://twostrands.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/amaryllis-hat/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such pretty, intricate designs! You must have a load of patience!


----------



## twostrands (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks! Actually, while I do especially enjoy intricate designs, I don't think I have a whole lot of patience. In fact, I'm often especially thankful for knitting because it provides something interesting and intricate to focus on at times when my patience for other things is shot (traveling, waiting rooms, bad TV, etc.)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

twostrands said:


> Thanks! Actually, while I do especially enjoy intricate designs, I don't think I have a whole lot of patience. In fact, I'm often especially thankful for knitting because it provides something interesting and intricate to focus on at times when my patience for other things is shot (traveling, waiting rooms, bad TV, etc.)


Hi, first I must tell you how outstanding and original your knitting is!! You have to have a lot of patience to do the type of knitting you have done.
Secondly, I was blown away to see that you live in Kings Park, New York. I lived in Kings Park for about 40 years, with my husband and 2 sons until I moved to Virginia 4 years ago. Talk about a small world! We may even know many of the same people. I shopped in KeyFood, Professor's Diner, T.J.Maxx..
Best wishes and good luck with all your gorgeous designs.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## twostrands (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks so much, Edie! Actually, I really don't think of my knitting as taking patience...more as giving me patience.

Sure, I know all of those places you've mentioned. In fact, I called Key Food this afternoon, wondering if they were open yet, post-hurricane, but no answer. Apparently, that whole shopping center still does not have any power and quite a large portion of Kings Park is still in the dark. We were extremely fortunate to get through unharmed. I hope your LI friends are safe and sound and that you're having a great time down in VA.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

twostrands said:


> Thanks so much, Edie! Actually, I really don't think of my knitting as taking patience...more as giving me patience.
> 
> Sure, I know all of those places you've mentioned. In fact, I called Key Food this afternoon, wondering if they were open yet, post-hurricane, but no answer. Apparently, that whole shopping center still does not have any power and quite a large portion of Kings Park is still in the dark. We were extremely fortunate to get through unharmed. I hope your LI friends are safe and sound and that you're having a great time down in VA.


Thanks for writing..hopefully, electricity and repairs will be taken care of soon..I'm still amazed by what can happen in a day! Will be looking forward to seeing your lovely designs
and welcome to this wonderful forum!!
Edie


----------



## twostrands (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks a bunch, Edie!


----------

